# Eure Lieblingsserien.



## Dustin91 (20. September 2016)

Analog zu diesem Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...35-welchen-film-habt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen.html

wollte ich einfach mal diesen Faden hier eröffnen, damit man sich über seine Lieblingsserien austauschen oder vllt. neue Serienempfehlungen erhalten kann.
Ich mache einfach mal eine grobe Liste meiner Lieblingsserien:

Comedy: Scrubs, King of Queens, Californication, HIMYM (eher nur die ersten paar Staffeln)
Action/Thriller: 24, Southland(!!), Homeland, Generation Kill (Mini-Serie), Hannibal, The Blacklist, Person of Interest
Schnulze: O.C. California
Mystery, Sci Fi: Lost, Flash Forward (wurde leider nach einer Staffel abgesetzt)
Comic: DBZ, Hellsing

Lasst die Spiele beginnen


----------



## leaf348 (20. September 2016)

Mal auf die schnelle

20min: My Name is Earl, Seinfeld

>30min: Sopranos, Lilyhammer, Breaking Bad, Fargo, Entourage, Dr. Who mit abstrichen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. September 2016)

GoT 
... sonst nix


----------



## leaf348 (20. September 2016)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> GoT
> ... sonst nix



Hab ich doch tatsächlich vergessen


----------



## Dyos83 (23. September 2016)

Für mich ganz klar The Walking Dead, Stranger Things und GoT


----------



## Stormado (23. September 2016)

~20 Minuten: Scrubs, Community, FullHouse, Flash Forward (waren doch glaub nur 20 Minuten, oder?^^), Ballers, How i met your Mother
~40-60 Minuten: The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, The Last Ship, Supernatural, The Strain, 100 Code, Arrow, Legends, Weinberg, Eureka
Anime: One Piece, Naruto, Inuyasha, Love Hina, Dragonball (+Z +Kai +GT +Super), Monster Ranger, Ranma 1/2, Detektiv Conan, Digimon, Yu-Gi-Oh

So, das wars weitgehend mit den Serien. Habe ziemlich viel Zeit und ich liebe Serien <3


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2016)

_Breaking Bad_, All-Time-Favourite, da kommt nix anderes ran.
TWD und GoT haben zu sehr nachgelassen, besonders ersteres, das wurde nach bzw. mit der vierten Staffel ganz schlimm.
Ansonsten _Dexter_, trotz ebenfalls schwankender Konstanz beste Krimiserie bei weitem und aus der Jugend _Akte X_, _ER_, _MacGyver_, _A-Team_, _Knight Rider_, _Viper_ und natürlich die _Star Trek_-Serien (exkl. ENT). _M*A*S*H_, _Die Sopranos_, _Seinfeld_ und _Band of Brothers_ waren auch noch super.


----------



## Rwk (24. September 2016)

Wie schön das noch mehr Leute Seinfeld gucken, find ich besonders im O-Ton genial ! 

Aktuell bin ich von Gomorrha begeistert !
Gomorrha - Die Serie (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb

Zwischendurch schaue ich immer wieder mal Folgen von Game of Thrones, The Wire, Sopranos, Firefly...
Und zum lachen immer noch oft Stromberg und Always Sunny in Philadelphia im O-Ton.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

Person of Interest 
Ray Donovan
Blue Bloods – Crime Scene New York


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2016)

The Big Bang Theory, Outer Limits, Game of Thrones, M.A.S.H. 4077, alle Star Trek Serien, Ripper Street, Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell, Der Tatortreiniger, Firefly, Battlestar Galactica...

Und bestimmt noch ganz viel mehr, das ich toll finde, aber entweder schon wieder vergessen oder noch nicht kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Oktober 2016)

1. Batman (Animated Series + Batman Beyond) mit Abstand
2. Scrubs (Ich liebe Staffel 3!)
3. Futurama (war schon immer cool)

-Community
-Dexter
-Stromberg
-Little Britain
-Married with Children
-Simpsons (bis Staffel 10, wobei die ersten am besten sind)
-Die Deutschen


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2016)

Zurzeit guck ich Luke Cage. Kann man sich schon geben


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell Person of Interest. Die finale Staffel ist der absolute Hammer. 
Demnächst geht da The Walking Deas weiter -- mal schauen, wens denn erwischt hat.


----------



## Red-Hood (4. Oktober 2016)

Kurzer Einschub:

Wer Amazon Prime hat, sollte sich "Ash vs Evil Dead" anschauen! 
Die Folgen sind leider etwas zu kurz geraten, aber es ist mMn die einzige gute Serie mit Untoten.
Dank Bruce Campbell ein extrem charismatischer Hauptdarsteller mit einer gesunden Portion Selbstironie.


----------



## peko234 (4. Oktober 2016)

Ash cs. Evil Dead rocks 

Ich bekämpfe das Böse mit Getöse


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Kurzer Einschub:
> 
> Wer Amazon Prime hat, sollte sich "Ash vs Evil Dead" anschauen!
> Die Folgen sind leider etwas zu kurz geraten, aber es ist mMn die einzige gute Serie mit Untoten.
> Dank Bruce Campbell ein extrem charismatischer Hauptdarsteller mit einer gesunden Portion Selbstironie.



Wer Tanz der Teufel und Armee der Finsternis gesehen hat, kennt Ash sowieso schon und Bruce Campbell ist sowieso immer locker drauf.


----------



## Betagurke (4. Oktober 2016)

Also Scorpions, Narcos, Lie to Me und Blacklist sind super Serien. Kann man sich defintiv anschauen.


----------



## Verak (4. Oktober 2016)

aktuell: Game of Thrones, The Leftovers, The Walking Dead, House of Cards, Preacher, Outlander, Marco Polo, Better Call Saul, Mr. Robot, Vikings, 

generell: Lost (auch wenn scheiß Ende), Die Sopranos, Rome, Breaking Bad, Band of Brothers, The Pacific, Hatfields and McCoys, My Name is Earl,


----------



## Uziflator (10. Oktober 2016)

Scrubs
Californication
How i met your mother
The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Supernatural
Person of Interest 
Blacklist
Friends
Dr.Who
You are the Worst
Blindspot
Blue Bloods
Big Bang Theory
The IT Crowd
Eureka
Ein Käfig voller Helden
Daredevil
Sense 8
Chuck
Life
Castle
The Mentalist
Elementary
Sherlock
Quantico
Silicon Valley
Star Gate
NCIS
CSI


----------



## Majofan21 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich gucke keine Serien


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Oktober 2016)

Majofan21 schrieb:


> Ich gucke keine Serien


Du weißt gar nicht, was dir alles entgeht! 

Ich habe in meinem Leben sicherlich schon über 100 verschiedene Serien gesehen, von denen ich locker 30 empfehlen würde. Da die Liste hier einfach zu lang werden würde, nenne ich euch einfach mal meine Serien der letzten 4 Wochen:

- Fear the Walking Dead (ab Staffel 2 echt gut)
- Luke Cage (viel Bla Bla, aber sympathischer Protagonist)
- Extant (Prime-Serie von Spielberg; mit Halle Berry; kann man sich geben)
- The Last Ship (gute postapokalyptische US-Navy-Serie)
- The 100 (gute postapokalyptische Adventure-Serie)
- Blindspot (CIA-Thriller-Serie auf Sat1)
- Haiwaii Five 0 (vergl. mit CSI, aber m.M.n. sympathischere Protagonisten & Setting)


----------



## Jiko (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich mag prinzipiell Serien aus den 80ern gerne  OK, zum einfach gemütlich sehen ohne Ambitionen auf absolute Lieblingsserien.

Meine Lieblingsserien sind im Anime-Bereich angesiedelt und hier haben sich insbesondere 'Death Note' und 'Fullmetal Alchemist' an die Spitze geschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Die erste Folge der 7. Staffel von Walking Dead. 
Natürlich erzähle ich nicht, wen es nun erwischt hat. einfach selbst gucken.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

The Walking Dead, Fear The Walking Dead, King of Qeens, immer wenn ich denke, jetzt hast du sie über kann ich mir das nochmal ansehen  )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Meine Liebslingsserie war als Kind immer _"Skippy das Buschkängeruh"_
skippy the bush kangaroo - YouTube

Aber ich glaube, das kennt keiner mehr ...


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Oktober 2016)

The Walking Dead
Penny Dreadful
(früher mal) Buffy
Diese Kaminskis


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

1. The Walking Dead
2. Breaking Bad
3. Dexter
4. Blacklist
5. ....


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

So heftig wie hier geglotzt wird wunderts mich dass keiner "Lindenstrasse" aufgezählt hat. 

Ich für mich zieh mir das Sandmännchen rein und dann ab in die Falle. Das wars dann ...


----------



## MaexxDesign (4. Dezember 2016)

Hier werden meist nur "neue" Serien aufgelistet.
Ich schaue mir gerade "Star Trek - The Next Generation" auf Blu-ray an.

Ein Genuss !


----------



## jiimknopf (7. Januar 2017)

Suits (Leider nicht sehr bekannt)
House of Cards
The Walking Dead (Staffel 7 ist mM leider grottig bis jetzt)
BigBang ( Die ersten Staffeln)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

jiimknopf schrieb:


> Suits (Leider nicht sehr bekannt)



Bei mir ja, sage nur Rechtsanwalt^^ 

Tom & Jerry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

Immo Pfarrer Braun und ab und an Polizeiruf 110 ( bis max. Wende )


----------



## JoeKiller123 (10. Januar 2017)

Habe heute morgen die ersten 3 Folgen von Designated Survivor geguckt und bin bis auf diese patriotischen Einlagen zwischendurch doch ziemlich gepackt von der neuen Serie mit Kiefer Sutherland. Ich hoffe, das Niveau wird durch die gesamte Staffel gehalten und das Pro Amerika Gesülze bleibt irgendwie erträglich.

Außerdem habe ich noch die erste Folge von Stranger Things gesehen. Sieht ebenso vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

Ballers mit Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Totes_Pferd (12. Februar 2017)

Westworld war richtig hammer freu mich schon auf dei 2te season


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Scorpion, Breaking Bad, Walking Dead und Black List


----------



## Lava303 (28. Februar 2017)

Alf, Polizeiruf 110 (bis 1979), Tatort (Trimmel), Walking Dead


----------



## BenMei (1. März 2017)

Lieblingsserien hab ich viele. 2016 hab ich auch echt viele geschaut... Mein Highlight war aber auf jeden Fall aber "Stranger Things".  2017 im Sommer kommt jetzt auch die 2.Staffel, freue mich sehr. 
Also wer die 1.Staffel noch nicht geschaut hat -> Unbedingt nachholen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

Ich versuch mich gerade mit Lethal Weapon, wobei ich die Serie derzeitig nur aufnehme und später ansehe. Auch wenn ich die Serie auf DVD habe schaue ich mir öfters trotzdem Big Bang Theory an


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. März 2017)

Walking Dead,  Fear The Walking Dead, Z Nation, Big Bang Theory, King of Queens, Die fantstische Welt von Gumball und Spongebob ich vergaß aus meiner eigenen Kindheit die Serie Kimba zu erwähnen.


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2017)

Ja allem voran Person Of Interest... genial.

Dann wäre da für mich noch top: Homeland, Blindspot, The Blacklist und Criminal Minds, Castle und The Mentalist.

Auch gut gefällt mir Lucifer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

Elementary


----------



## teachmeluv (6. März 2017)

Stranger Things. Hoffentlich kommt die 2te Staffel bald


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

Großstadtrevier, Mr. Belvedere, Roseanne, St Pauli - Landungsbrücken, Kung Fu - Im Zeichen des Drachens usw. ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

The Wire


----------



## Manuelaweiss (6. März 2017)

Meine Lieblingsserien: Supernatural, Breaking Bad, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, How to get away with murder


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

Prison break, under the dome, the 100 👌🏿👌🏿👌🏿

Und auch sehr geil für zwischen durch ist "blue mountain state" wenn man auf so college, sauf und pervers steht 😂


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2017)

Sledge Hammer, Knight Rider, das A-Team, ein Colt für alle Fälle, two and a half men und Dr. House. Das war's dann aber auch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimiblu (20. April 2017)

Top Gear, Regular Show, Supernatural (ersten beiden Staffeln). In der Reihenfolge.


----------



## Tys_Hase (21. April 2017)

Top Gear schau ich auch total gern, ansonsten Comedys wie Big Bang Theory oder auch Supernatural. Alles was mit Sci Fi oder Supernatürlichem zu tun hat


----------



## Uziflator (21. April 2017)

Top Gear ist keine Serie


----------



## Tys_Hase (21. April 2017)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Top Gear ist keine Serie



Das liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters. Zumindest bei den alten Folgen ist schon eher Comedy als Auto Magazin. Deswegen funktionierte es ja auch so gut. So wie jetzt Grand Tour


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2017)

Ich fand Hannibal super und aktuell Gourmet Samurai geguckt, fand ich auch gut^^ (Netflix)


----------



## GustafResch (25. April 2017)

Prison Break, Game of Thrones, Better call Saul 

Unbedingt ansehen!!!!

LG
Gustaf


----------



## Tilfred (25. April 2017)

Justified, Banshee, Lethal weapon

Lie to me, leider nur 2 1/2 Staffeln, aber mit Tim Roth!


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Glaub meine erste Serie die ich wirklich immer gesuchtet habe war Malcom Mittendrinn


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Der beste Schauspieler von denen war immer noch Hal.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

Whoop-whoop, vierte Staffel von Ripper Street als inklusiv in Prime verfügbar


----------



## usernamepleasehere (30. Mai 2017)

Im Moment schaue ich viel Science-Fiction. Vor allem Stargate; Atlantis hat sich zu meiner absoluten Lieblingsserie entwickelt, hab die 5 Staffeln bestimmt schon an die 10 mal angeschaut. Aber auch Star Trek: Das nächste Jahrhundert schaue ich immer wieder gerne. Was mich wirklich traurig gemacht hat ist, dass es von FOREVER nur eine Staffel gibt, in der Serie hat für mich absolut alles gepasst und dann gibt es nur eine Staffel


----------



## orca113 (30. Mai 2017)

> Was mich wirklich traurig gemacht hat ist, dass es von FOREVER nur eine Staffel gibt, in der Serie hat für mich absolut alles gepasst und dann gibt es nur eine Staffel



Forever hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Fand die Serie auch klasse. Story gefiel mir sehr gut und die Schauspieler bzw. die Figuren waren sehr sympathisch. Schade eigentlich. Im September letztes Jahr lief sie auf Kabel 1 nochmal.


----------



## Andrea1992 (30. Mai 2017)

Scrubs ist so eine Serie, die ich immer wieder gucken kann!  Einfach zu witzig


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juni 2017)

Die Mini-Serie 4 Blocks (TNT-Serie) finde ich sehr gelungen!


----------



## uja1990 (7. Juni 2017)

Game of Thrones
The Walking Dead
Breaking Bad
American Gods
Vikings
South Park
Rick and Morty
Family Guy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2017)

Beavis und Butt Head


----------



## Thomas0x (12. Juni 2017)

Black Sails


----------



## EfimBakrilov18101974 (7. August 2017)

Simpsons, Fackeln im Sturm (aber nur die ersten 2 Staffeln), 24 (nur Staffel 1-4), lost, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Sherlock


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. August 2017)

Rick and Morty (wo bleibt staffel 3!?!) 

Hätte es nicht gedacht aber Fear the Walking Dead (Staffel 3 hat mich gepackt)

Preacher 

Vikings (aber nur bis...puuh das war knapp, fast gespoilert)


----------



## usernamepleasehere (8. August 2017)

Hab in den letzten Wochen Game of Thrones angeschaut, dank Sky-Ticket (also bis S7 E4).
Ist jetzt aktuell meine Lieblingsserie, sehr spannend und die Zielgruppe für die Serie muss gigantisch sein. Das kann sich wirklich jeder angucken.


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (8. August 2017)

Das A-Team schau ich seit ich ein Kind bin , ab Staffel 2/3 wird die technischw Seite des Films besser.
Pokemon xD
Top Gear (mit Jeremy Clarksonund Co. , wenn ich Amazon prime habe schaue ich mir mal The Grand Tour)

LG


----------



## Jodro161 (9. August 2017)

Was immer wieder geht und auch für Geschmack oder Humer haben muss ist King of Queens. 
Einfach nur die Klasse die Serie.


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2017)

Castlevania 
Tote Mädchen Lügen nicht.
Narcos
GOT
Lost
The walking Dead
Dexter
True Blood
Scrubs
Penny Dreadful
Supernatural
Hannibal
Ein Colt für alle Fälle^^
usw usf


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

The Flash


----------



## Tilfred (18. August 2017)

Arrow

Game of thrones

Stan Lee's Lucky Man

Gotham

Marvels The Defenders           
Wow!


----------



## dagger85 (20. August 2017)

Zur Zeit gerade 

Marvels The Defenders


----------



## Camari (20. August 2017)

The Walking Dead !


----------



## YuT666 (20. August 2017)

1. Die Straßen von San Francisco
2. Space 2063
3. Kolchak - The Night Stalker
4. NAM – Dienst in Vietnam
5. Starsky & Hutch
6. Taxi
7. The Twilight Zone
8. M*A*S*H
9. Street Hawk
10.  CSI-Miami


----------



## ACDSee (21. August 2017)

Es gibt wirklich sehr sehr viele gute Serien. Viele Serien die mich interessieren konnte ich aus Zeitmangel bislang nicht gucken (Dexter, The Strain, Mr. Robot, Ballers, The Wire, etc..).
Viele andere die hier genannt werden, kenne ich nichtmal vom Namen und kann daher nicht urteilen.

Hier mal meine Top 3 Serien, die sich meiner Meinung nach wirklich lohnen:

Breaking Bad - Für mich die beste Serie aller Zeiten.
Sons of Anarchy - selten eine so emotional aufwühlende und vielschichtige Serie erlebt.
House of Cards - danach kann man die Nachrichten nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Erstaunliche Parallelen zur Realität.

auch gut:
Game of Thrones, Quantico, Nashville, Big Bang Theorie, True Blood, ..


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (21. August 2017)

Auf jedes Fall Family Guy und American Dad
Serien mit längeren Episoden: Sherlock, Hannibal und aktuell The Blacklist, auch wenn mit Lizzy irgendwie auf den Sack geht.


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2017)

> auch gut:
> Game of Thrones, Qualtico, Nashville, Big Bang Theorie, True Blood, ..



Qualtico? 

Quantico meinst du?

Breaking Bad habe ich jetzt auch angefangen vor einiger Zeit. Gefällt mir auch richtig gut. 



> The Blacklist, auch wenn mit Lizzy irgendwie auf den Sack geht.



Blacklist Topp! auch wenn die Serie nach Staffel 1 arg nachlässt (wie ich finde). Lizzy fand ich in Staffel 1 auch noch recht attraktiv und so aber inzwischen fuckt die mich auch ab


----------



## Dustin91 (21. August 2017)

Schaut jemand auch Person of Interest?
Root und Shaw sind - meiner Meinung nach- mit die schärfsten Frauen, die zur Zeit im TV zu sehen sind


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

Preacher


----------



## christiann1 (17. September 2017)

Zuzeit sind das diese drei:
Braking bad
Better Call Saul
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## cnytx (23. September 2017)

Arrow
Gotham
Lucifer
Power
Preacher
Supernatural
The Flash
Grimm
Midnight, Texas


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2017)

Star Trek - TOS
Akte X
Prison Break
The Walking Dead
Suits
Twin Peaks
Jesse Stone


----------



## Martina79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Pretty Little Liars 
How to get away with murder


----------



## Martina79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Achja und auf jeden Fall noch Orphan Black


----------



## orca113 (12. Oktober 2017)

Nach Jahren hat es mich doch gepackt: Lost

Ersten drei Folgen habe ich zunächst nur wegen Evangeline Lilly geschaut (mein Gott, was für eine Frau[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]). Aber dann nahm die Serie richtig fahrt auf [emoji106]


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt Dark durch - würde sagen 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2017)

Derzeitig wenn man es als Serie bezeichnen will ist es " Steel - Buddies ". Ich find den Griechen einfach nur Geil auch wenn die Sahnehäubchen leider nur der Abspann sind.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Dezember 2017)

Jean-Claude Van Johnson


----------



## RtZk (24. Dezember 2017)

1. Star Wars The Clone Wars
2. Star Wars Rebels
3. Limitless
4. Game of Thrones
5. Agents of Shield 

Allgemein bin ich einfach ein großer Star Wars Fan


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich freue ich mich auf die neue Staffel von Pastewka. Eine der wenigen Deutschen Serien, die echt gut ist.
Leider nur auf Amazon Prime. Schade.


----------



## chaotium (24. Dezember 2017)

Greys Anatomie
Mum
Simpson
Two Broke Girls


Aber am meisten Fiebere ich der neuen Staffel von Greys Anatomie entgegen *-*


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich freue ich mich auf die neue Staffel von Pastewka. Eine der wenigen Deutschen Serien, die echt gut ist.
> Leider nur auf Amazon Prime. Schade.



Wird Zeit für Amazon Prime  Ich meine, ist mit 68€ pro Jahr recht erschwinglich, wenn man bedenkt, was man dafür bekommt.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Greys Anatomie
> Mum
> Simpson
> Two Broke Girls
> ...



Ich schaue Grey's Anatomy auch seit 2005, aber mittlerweile schaue ich es nur noch, weil ich wissen will, wie es zu Ende geht.
Mittlerweile gibt es viel zu viele Charaktere wie April, Maggie etc. die einen nur noch aufs übelste nerven!


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2017)

ER war bei weitem besser.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für Amazon Prime  Ich meine, ist mit 68€ pro Jahr recht erschwinglich, wenn man bedenkt, was man dafür bekommt.



Amazon boykottiere ich. Solange die keine Steuern zahlen, will ich mit dem Laden nichts zu tun haben.
Und bevor du fragst -- EA kann mir auch gestohlen bleiben, genauso wie Starbucks oder Nike. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich schaue Grey's Anatomy auch seit 2005, aber mittlerweile schaue ich es nur noch, weil ich wissen will, wie es zu Ende geht.
> Mittlerweile gibt es viel zu viele Charaktere wie April, Maggie etc. die einen nur noch aufs übelste nerven!



Auf solchen Kram hab ich keine Lust mehr. 
Nur noch Beziehungskisten.
Man stelle sich vor, bei uns in der Firma hätte schon jeder mit jedem gepoppt und sonst was gemacht -- völlig bescheuert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ER war bei weitem besser.



ER bis Staffel 8 war gut. Als Anthony Edwards die Serie verließ, ging es den Bach herunter.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Amazon boykottiere ich. Solange die keine Steuern zahlen, will ich mit dem Laden nichts zu tun haben.
> Und bevor du fragst -- EA kann mir auch gestohlen bleiben, genauso wie Starbucks oder Nike.



Kann ich nachvollziehen, ja.




Threshold schrieb:


> Auf solchen Kram hab ich keine Lust mehr.
> Nur noch Beziehungskisten.
> Man stelle sich vor, bei uns in der Firma hätte schon jeder mit jedem gepoppt und sonst was gemacht -- völlig bescheuert.



Also bei so mancher Kollegin bei mir, da hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ER bis Staffel 8 war gut. Als Anthony Edwards die Serie verließ, ging es den Bach herunter.


Och, die Folgen mit dem Kongo, Romano und dem Helikopter () waren durchaus noch klasse.

Nach Staffel 10/11 da wurde es dann zunehmend schwächer und deutlich, dass sich die Serie ihren Zenit überschritten hatte.


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, die Folgen mit dem Kongo, Romano und dem Helikopter () waren durchaus noch klasse.



Rocket Romano war der Kult Charakter. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nach Staffel 10/11 da wurde es dann zunehmend schwächer und deutlich, dass sich die Serie ihren Zenit überschritten hatte.



Da fingen sie an, es Greys Anatomie nach zu machen und konzentrierten sich nur noch auf die Beziehnungskisten. Die Krankenhausarbeit war Nebensache.
Und das will eben niemand sehen, der ER guckt. 
Ein Gag war noch Archie mit seinen Kindern, die auch alle rote Haare hatten.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2017)

Normale Serien: Stargate, Game of Thrones, Vikings, The last Ship, The last Kingdom, Spartacus
Anime: Bleach, Attack on Titan, und noch n Haufen anderer


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

Friends, Big Bang Theory, Simpsons


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Februar 2018)

Derzeit: 

McMafia 10/10 - empfehlenswert

altered Carbon 10/10 - pflicht


----------



## patrockk (19. Februar 2018)

Friends, Suits, Sherlock und True Decetive


----------



## ACDSee (21. Februar 2018)

Es gibt so viele wirtklich gute Serien, dass man einfach gar nicht alle kennen oder gar gucken kann.
Derzeit kann ich folgende aktuelle Serien empfehlen:

- Dark (Saffel 1 gesehen)
Schaut selbst, eigentlich ein kitschig-schlechtes Konzept über ein Riss im Raum-Zeit Kontinuum, der in einer Höhle am AKW liegt, wo man denkt.. ne.. nicht schon wieder so ein Blödsinn.
Aber die Schauspieler, Szenerie und die Grundstimmung der Serie sind so gut, dass man weitergucken will und es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach. Tolle Serie.

- Star Trek: Discovery (Saffel 1 gesehen)
Die Storry der Staffel 1 ist fast klassisch. Krieg - Paralleluniversum - Überraschungen - Gewissenskonflikte; aber wirklich gut und spannend gestaltet.
Komplett anderes Star Trek als gewohnt, aber bildgewaltig und gut Schauspieler.
Legt überhaupt keinen Wert auf logische Erklärungen und Zusammenhänge, aber es hat mich gepackt.

- The Expanse (eine von drezeit zwei Staffeln gesehen)
Auch SyFi, auch bildgewaltig aber komplett anders. Das Sonnensystem wurde von der Erde aus besiedelt. Mars wird terraformt, im Asteroidengürtel werden Ressourcen abgebaut.
Es gibt starke Konfikte zwischen Erde udn Mond (Vereinte Nationen), Mars (MCRN) und außerplanetaren Bewohnern (eher lose organisiert als OPA). Tolles Konzept, ziemlich realitätsnah, kein Scheiß mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit und Schutzschilden. Stattdessen Wasserknappheit und schwache Knochen dark fehlender Gravitation. Die Menschheit hat auch im 23. Jahrhundert ihr Verhalten nicht grundlegend geändert. Menschliche Abgründe und eine gute Storry. Die Rahmenhandlung passt und wirkt glaubwürdig. Die handelnden Figuren sind komplex und erzählen nicht gleich jedem ihre Lebensgeschichte. Macht richtig Laune.

Wirklich gute Serien (all Time):
- Sons of Anarchy
- Breaking Bad
- Big Bang Theory
- Game of Thrones
- Two and a Half Men (solange wie Charly Sheen mitspielte)
- Simpsons

So La-La:
- Luke Cage & Jessica Jones - beides nett gemachte  Marvel-Serien, aber ersthaft, von Helden, die keine sein wollen, gibt es  genug. Beide Serien wirken enfach so, als ob man je Held einfach noch  eine Hintergrundgeschichte für The Defenders brauchte.
- House of Cards - Staffel 1 ud 2 sind brutal gut, danach zwar trotzdem sehenswert, aber nicht mehr überragend. Die Luft war halt raus. Seit Trump im Amt ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr die "fiktive" Serie zu gucken.

komplette Zeitverschwendung:
- Zoo - noch nie hat eine Serie ein so gutes Konzept so beschissen umgesetzt. Staffel 1 ist mit viel Humor noch hinnehmbar, Staffel 2 verursacht hingegen nur noch Augen- und Hirnkrebs.
- Better Call Saul - in den ersten 3 Staffeln passiert einfach nichts. Immer wieder ein paar gute Randgeschichten, aber die Gesamthandlung nimmt einfach nie Fahrt auf. Man wartet jede Folge, dass die Serie ihrem Namen gerecht wird, aber es passiert einfach nicht. Die überwältigend guten Kritiken dieser Serie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Johnny05 (25. Februar 2018)

Hm , da gibts so einige aber bei mir ist es halt Star Trek ( alle inklusive DS9 und dem ungeliebten Enterprise mit Cpt.Archer ).

Dazu kommen:

Game of Thrones
Dr.Who
Two and a half Man ( Charlie Sheen Edition )
The Walking Dead   ( bis zur 4 ten Staffel )
Z - Nation 
Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Camnp (26. Februar 2018)

Suits, The Walking Dead, Dexter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2018)

The Good Doctor


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Schaut jemand auch Person of Interest?
> Root und Shaw sind - meiner Meinung nach- mit die schärfsten Frauen, die zur Zeit im TV zu sehen sind



Aber sowas von. Vor allem Root erinnert mich auch ganz arg an jemanden in meinem Leben den ich vor ca. 100 Jahren habe gehen lassen.  Sie ist ihr wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten. Verflucht

Aktuell ist bei mir The Blacklist wieder höher im Kurs. Staffel vier schaue ich grad und die kommt wieder hart an die Quali der Staffel 1 dran. Spitze!


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Februar 2018)

The Frankenstein Chronicles- 8/10


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

The Sopranos und The Wire


----------



## MOD6699 (21. März 2018)

Sneaky Pete - 9/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2018)

Marvel's Agent Carter habe ich mir sehr gerne angeschaut. War ziemlich enttäuscht, dass die Serie dann nach der zweiten Staffel eingestellt worden ist.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2018)

Hab Santa Clarita Diet 2. Staffel angeschaut  8/10


----------



## T'PAU (26. März 2018)

Momentan: _The Gifted_


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

Lillyhammer ... unglaublich das da ein Sopranos Schauspieler die Hauptrolle hat.. und dann auch noch der


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juni 2018)

Happy - 8/10 extrem interessante Serie die öfters mal brutal ist. Fand ich gut auch wenn das kindliche gehabe mit dem Esel doch ab und an  nervt.

Luke Cage - 8/10 2. Staffel (Nur die ersten 3 Folgen) auch hier wieder richtig gut auch wenn oftmals Stellen extrem lang gezogen werden mit Livemusik (mit sehr guter Musik), da scheinbar bisschen die Ideen fehlen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Star Trek (samt allen Spinoffs), Babylon 5, Outer Limits, Akte X, Kampfstern Galactica (wobei mir die neue Serie besser gefällt), A-Team, Lost. 
Ich habe allerdings kaum  noch Zeit Serien zu gucken. Und wenig Ausdauer da am Ball zu bleiben. Deswegen fange ich neuere Serien gar nicht erst an.
GoT finde ich auch sehr interessant, aber habe einfach keine Zeit.


----------



## muerte92 (15. Juli 2018)

Momentan Once Upon a Time. Ich finde die haben das Märchen echt Welt Crossover echt gut hingekriegt.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2018)

Korean odyysey
Goblin
You who came from the stars


----------



## muerte92 (28. Juli 2018)

Grimm 

Eine der besten Cop - Fantasy kombination. Ich kann es euch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich liebe diese Serie.


----------



## Deathy93 (29. Juli 2018)

Supernatural!

Die einzige Serie, die ich schaue!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. August 2018)

In seiner Gesamtheit (abgesehen von der letzten Staffel) Scrubs.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2018)

The Punisher


----------



## DasTier81 (31. August 2018)

Akte X 
Supernatural 
GoT 
Stranger Things 
ROM
Spartakus 
Fringe  (bis Staffel 3 wirklich richtig gute Sachen dabei , Walter Bishop hehe ) 

Walking Dead fand ich anfangs auch ganz okay aber ab Staffel 3 immer das gleich neues lager- Gang kommt >Lager wechseln  -> neues Lager Bösewicht > Lager Wechsel .....


----------



## Haarspalter (16. September 2018)

WhiteCollar, gut zum einschlafen xD


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2018)

Ich finde die könnten von "Medical Detectives" mal neue Folgen produzieren.  Gucke ich immer ganz gerne.

CSI auch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2019)

Death in Paradise...
...auch wenn Richard Poole schon anfang der 3. Staffel stirbt und Camille Bordey sich irgendwo in der 4. Staffel gen Paris verabschiedet.  (die 2 sind einfach die besten gewesen)
Naja... nachdem jetzt auch Humphrey weg ist bin ich mal auf Jack Mooney gespannt. Die 7. Staffel lässt mit deutscher syncro ja leider noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Duvar (14. Januar 2019)

Schaue aktuell DC Titans und die ist zu meiner Überraschung gar nicht mal so schlecht. (Netflix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2019)

Lucifer Staffel 3


----------



## Firefox83 (15. Januar 2019)

ich schaue gerade das Remake von Voltron auf Netflix, in meiner Kindheit hatte ich die alte Serie so was von geliebt. Habe mir sogar vor Weihnachten den LEGO Voltron Bauset bestellt, muss ich nur noch zusammenbauen. 

ab und zu darf man noch ein Kind sein, und LEGO macht heute noch Spass 

sonst freue ich mich auf die zweite Staffel von Star Trek Discovery 

guckt sonst noch jemand Voltron oder Star Trek?


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2019)

@Firefox83:

Ich bin seit meiner Grundschulzeit Star Trek Fan. Und habe meine Partnerin auch anstecken können. Haben erst The Next Generation und dann Deep Space Nine durchgeguckt, jetzt ist Voyager an der Reihe (ich habe vorher natürlich schon alle Serien und Filme mindestens einmal komplett geguckt).

Auf die zweite Discovery-Staffel bin ich auch gespannt. Ja, DIS ist sehr anders, ich bin auch noch immer eher kühl distanziert zu der Serie, aber ich will schon sehen, wie die Serie sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Firefox83 (18. Januar 2019)

heute gehts mit der zweiten Staffel Discovery los


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Januar 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> heute gehts mit der zweiten Staffel Discovery los





Spoiler



Pike gefällt mir ganz gut als neuer Charakter, auch wenn er etwas plump an Kirk angelehnt ist. War das mit dem Glückskeks-Spruch, den er in seinem Ready Room findet, eigentlich eine Anspielung? Von wegen "Cage" (in TOS taucht er ja nur einmal auf - in der Pilotfolge, "The Cage")...
Negativ ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, dass Größenverhältnisse überhaupt nicht stimmen. Durch was für gewaltige, kavernenartige Räume sind die denn mit dem Turbolift durch die Discovery gerast? Das Schiff scheint jetzt nicht sehr viel größer zu sein, als die ursprüngliche Enterprise, und selbst die ist nur 300 - 700m lang (je nachdem ob Abrams Trek oder Star Trek). Auch das abgestürzte Schiff war doch viel zu gewaltig... Und es gab einen Continuity-Error: Pike kann sich doch nicht rauskatapultieren aus dem Pod, weil sein Raumhelm nicht zugeht, das war doch die Crux des Ganzen. Und plötzlich geht es doch und der Helm ist auf magische Art und Weise versiegelt? Und die Szene mit den Pods allgemein... das hat doch enorm erinnert an ST: Beyond...



Ach, irgendwie war mir die Folge viel zu überdreht und erinnerte mich sehr viel stärker an Abrams Trek als die erste Staffel. Hat da jemand anderes die Verantwortung übernommen?


----------



## Firefox83 (21. Januar 2019)

ich habe mir die neue Folge noch nicht reingezogen. Machen wir, meine Frau und ich, vermutlich am nächsten Wochenende im Doppelpack mit der zweiten Folge.

Finde es grausam, jeweils nur immer eine Episode freizugeben. ich bin nach 45min noch nicht satt, brauche jeweils immer zwei Folgen aneinander um dann Gut schlafen zu können 

auf die Grössenverhältnisse habe ich mich nie geachtet bzw. hat mich nie gestört, werde ich aber in der nächsten Folge mal darauf achten 

Nichts wird aber Kickers und ihre 3km Spielfelder übertreffen können.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (26. Januar 2019)

Richtung Sci-Fi: Space 2063, Babylon 5, Stargate SG1

Ansonsten: Akte X, King of Queens, What's up Dad

Aktuell schaue ich Game of Thrones und bin recht angetan


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2019)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Eure Lieblingsserien.


Den Sonnenuntergang anschauen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. März 2019)

Person of Intrest,Big Bang.....die ersten5Staffeln,Sherlock, Hous of Cards,hab vor kurzem *Suits* auf Netflix entdeckt ..bin bei der vorerst letzten Staffel 6 ..... kommen irgentwann noch 3^^.King of Queens fand ich auch total Witzig °Y° .


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2019)

Mir gefällt Suits inzwischen ganz gut. Freundin schaut das und hat viele Staffeln auf DVD. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2019)

Family Guy


----------



## audianer1990 (15. März 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Suits inzwischen ganz gut.


Suits ist echt cool! Wobei es ab Staffel 5 meiner Meinung nach etwas nachlässt...

Gugge z.T. Van Helsing: Ich fand Walking Dead schon von manchen Szenen her heftig, aber das setzt in Sachen "Ekel" noch einen drauf ^^


Spoiler



Walking Dead
+die Beißer reden
+die Beißer laufen schneller
+die Beißer sind klug

Sonst finde ich da nicht viel Unterschiede ^^



Orphan Black: War auch cool


----------



## muerte92 (18. März 2019)

Ganz klar Game of Thrones


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. März 2019)

Tote Mädchen lügen nicht, Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, Orphan Black, Sons of Anarchy


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

Breaking Bad, Walking Death (außer die letzten 2 -3 Staffen),  LOST


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2019)

Suchte derzeit Shameless durch  8/10 empfehlenswert

PS aber mein derzeitiges Highlight des Jahres ganz klar The Umbrella Academy 10/10


----------



## shadie (26. März 2019)

Ganz frisch durch gesuchtet:

- the expanse
- the Strain (aktuell kurz vor Staffel 3
- the grandtour
-Lucifer ist auch ganz lustig

Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen:

- Breaking Bad geguckt
- GOT geschaut wurde mir aber irgendwann zu langweilig
- TWD geschaut aber irgendwann auch zu lahm
- Stranger Things, bisher nur Staffel 1 gesehen


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (27. März 2019)

Dark Skies – Tödliche Bedrohung
Star Trek - Voyager
Star Trek-Deep Space Nine
Breaking Bad
Taboo
Space Center Babylon 5
Space and Beyond (Space 2063)
Star Trek - Discovery
The Fraggles
Captain Future
The Tripods
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs
WildC.A.T.S.
Spawn Animated
The Maxx
Gen 13
Tron Uprising

Find ich alle geil


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

Ones upon a time
Super Natural
Stargate^^
 Mehr eigentlich nicht. Da ich aber von allen 3´en schon alle Folgen die auf dem Markt sind kenne .... Gucke ich seit 2 Jahren eigentlich nur noch 1-2 Stunden in der Woche TV. Am We mal hier und da etwas Zappen. Sonst nur Filme auf Leinwand.


----------



## shadie (28. März 2019)

50inchSelfsuck schrieb:


> Dark Skies – Tödliche Bedrohung
> Star Trek - Voyager
> Star Trek-Deep Space Nine
> Breaking Bad
> ...



Sehr spacig, schau dir mal the expanse an, passt denke ich ganz gut in deine Reihe


----------



## YuT666 (1. April 2019)

The Offence

Ein bißchen überzogen, aber'n netter englischer Humor.


Luther

Die "böse" Hauptdarstellering geht mir zwar auf den Sack, aber egal.


Space 2063

Besser gehts eigentlich nicht.


Millennium

Die erste Staffel ist klasse. Lance GOD Henriksen.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juni 2019)

Tief beeindruckt war ich zuletzt von der Mini-Serie Chernobyl!

Besonders die Szenen am/im Reaktor sind so dermassen atmosphärisch umgesetzt. Man kann die extreme Radioaktivität buchstäblich hören und sehen!
Einiges an Handlung wird natürlich aus dramaturgischen Gründen dazugedichtet sein, aber im grossen und ganzen wird sich das wohl so abgespielt haben.

Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Krautmausch (19. Juni 2019)

Was neue Serien angeht, steh ich vollkommen auf dem Schlauch. Ich war vor kurzem auf einem Star Trek TNG Trip, hab aber nach der dritten Staffel oder so eine Woche Pause eingelegt und wusste dann nicht mehr, wo ich aufgehört hab.  Muss da auf jeden Fall noch weitermachen, und danach warten noch DS9 und Voyager. Star-Trek-Fans dürfen kein echtes Leben haben.

In Sachen Sci-Fi schwör ich außerdem auf Firefly und Farscape. Beides Klassiker, die Genreliebhaber sicher schon kennen. Die eine Serie ist ein leider viel zu kurz geratener Sci-Fi-Western. Die andere Serie ist australisch und kommt mit sehr originellen, teilweise sogar etwas durchgedrehten Plots daher und wurde ihrerzeit sehr für die Maske und Animatronik gelobt.

Bei Cartoons is King of the Hill absolut legendär. Ein großer Teil der Komik spielt sehr feinfühlig auf die Nuancen amerikanischer Lebenskultur an und nur in Originalton kommen die texanischen Charaktere überhaupt richtig rüber, aber wer Englisch gut versteht (auch Wortwitze und kulturelle Anspielungen, nicht nur 1:1-Übersetzung) und bezüglich Alltag in den USA im Futter steht, wird den Humor lieben.


----------



## audianer1990 (21. Juni 2019)

Chernobyl 10/10

Erschreckend... aber sehr gut gemacht


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2020)

Mal diesen Thread wiederbeleben...

Durch die Corona-Situation viel Zeit gehabt zum kucken und noch Serien von früher aus der Nostalgiebrille



Ein Käfig Voller Helden
M*A*S*H
Friends
The Big Bang Theory
The Grand Tour / Top Gear
(Fast) die ganzen "Es war einmal..." Sachen wie "Das Leben" / "Der Mensch" etc
Viele Disney Sachen von Ende 80er / Anfang 90er wie Gummibärenband, DuckTales, Captn Balu etc
Hör mal wer da hämmert
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
die klassischen Tom und Jerry (nicht der aktuelle Aufguss)
Looney Tunes / Bugs Bunny
Pink Panther / Blaue Elise / Der Inspector
früher fand ich noch Saber Rider, Bravestar, HeMan etc lustig, als ich da letztens mal wieder ein paar Folgen gesehen habe - ne geht gar nicht mehr
brit. Krimiserien a la Sherlock, Luther, Banks, Hautnah - die Methode Hill, etc


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2020)

Batman Animated Series

Als Kind geschaut, aber selbst heute gibts nichts Besseres. Die Serie war der Zeit voraus. So langsam wird sie aktuell.


----------



## altazoggy (27. Juni 2020)

The Tick - wann war das letzte mal, dass mich die glotze zum kichern gebracht hat?


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2020)

Ohne tiefer in meinem Hirn zu graben fallen mir spontan die ein:

- Dorohedoro
- Final Space
- The Order
- Space Force
- Lost in Space
- Brooklyn Nine-Nine
- Enthüllungen zu Miternacht
- Breaking Bad
- Stranger Things
- Fargo
- True Detective
- Dexter
- Archer


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2020)

altazoggy schrieb:


> The Tick - wann war das letzte mal, dass mich die glotze zum kichern gebracht hat?


Auja.
Prime hat ein paar echte Perlen.
Jean-Claude Van Johnson fand ich auch unheimlich witzig. Oder The Boys.


----------



## Milan06 (30. Juni 2020)

Dexter, Suits und Jack Ryan fand ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> [
> M*A*S*H
> [



Ohja M A S H, immer noch gut.


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2020)

*Sløborn*

(8-teilige Serie, lief am 23./24.07. auf zdf_neo und ist in der ZDF-Mediathek zu finden.)

Im Spätsommer/Herbst letzten Jahres entstanden und dieses Jahr (fast) von der Realität eingeholt worden!
Gut, der fiktive "Tauben-Grippe"-Virus ist nochmal 'ne ganze Ecke tödlicher als COVID-19 und zu 'nem massiven Bundeswehr-Einsatz ist es auch nicht gekommen. Aber immer noch viele Parallelen zur heutigen Situation.

Sehenswert, auch wenn's die meiste Zeit _nur_ um den Alltag verschiedener Bewohner und "Gäste" der fiktiven deutsch/dänischen Nordsee-Insel Sløborn geht.


----------



## AchtBit (10. September 2020)

Die besten Serien:


Dexter
Luzifer
Game of Thrones
The Last Kingdom
The 100
Mayans M.C.
Humans
The Expanse
Dark Angel
The Walking Dead
American Horror Story
The Witcher 
The Mandalorian
Frontier
The Last Ship
Battlestar Galactiga
Falling Skies
Westworld
Picard
The Deuce
The Magicians
A Discovery Of Witches
Peaky Blinders
Warrior
The Terror
The Rookie
Siren
Bad Banks

Die besten Mini Serien:

Chernobyl
The Pacific


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. September 2020)

Meine Lieblinge:

- Die 2
- Raumschiff Enterprise
- Kobra, übernehmen Sie!
- Twilight Zone
- Raumpatrouille Orion
- Invasion von der Wega
- Sledge Hammer
- Warehouse 13
- Eureka
- Ein Käfig voller Helden (wo ist Oberst Klink eigentlich?)
- Immer wenn er Pillen nahm
- James Bond
- Maxwell Smart
- Die nackte Pistole
- Die nackte Kanone
- Mr. Bean
- Klimbim
- Sketchup
... .


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich geb mal nen Bump!

Meine Favoriten, die ich auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen kann:

The Expanse (beste SciFi-Serie seit langem, unverbrauchter Cast)
Chernobyl (kurz, erschreckend, zu nah an der Realität)
The Umbrella Academy
DARK (beste deutsche Serie, wo ich alle Staffeln am Stück durch geschaut habe)
The Mandalorian (was für nebenbei)
Lost (gefangen im Cliffhanger)
The Orville (spassig, leichte Kost mit einem Spritzer Selbstironie)
Bosch
True Detective
Fargo
The Boys (der Humor ist genau meine Welle)
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
Star Trek - TNG (bin ich mit groß geworden, und ist einfach... unantastbar gut!)
One Punch Man
Hold and Catch Fire
Band of Brothers
House of Cards
Stranger Things
Altered Carbon
Criminal (Deutschland/UK/Spain alle gut, Krimikammerspiele)
Sherlock
Schuld (deutsche Miniserie, 3Staffeln a 4 Folgen)
.. und noch andere die mir gerade nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2021)

Meine Lieblingsserien variieren nach Stimmung und Verfügbarkeit.

Serien, die ich gerne gesehen habe und immer mal wieder schauen und auch weiterempfehlen kann, wären (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):

A-Team, The
Adventures of Brisco County Jr., The
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Airwolf
Alex Rider
Alias
Alien Nation
Almost Human
American Gods
Alphas
Altered Carbon

Babylon 5
Band of Brothers
Battlestar Galactica
Being Human
Billions
Birds of Prey
Black Mirror
Black Sails
Blindspot
Blood Ties
Boardwalk Empire
Boys, The
Breaking Bad
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
Bugs (1995)
Burn Notice

Carnival Row
Castle
Condor
Constantine
Counterpart

Daredevil
Dark Angel
Dark Blue
Dark Matter
Dark Skies
Deadly Class
Deception (2018)
Defiance
Deputy
Dexter
Dollhouse
Dominion
Due South (Ein Mountie in Chicago)
Dune / Children of Dune

Earth - Final Conflict
Earth 2
Elementary
Eureka
Expanse, The

Fall Guy (Ein Colt für alle Fälle)
Falling Skies
Farscape
Finder, The
Firefly
First Wave
Flash, The (1990)
Flashpoint
Forever Knight
Fringe
FX - The Series

Game of Thrones
Gotham

Heroes
Highlander
Hogan's Heroes / Ein Käfig voller Helden
Human Target

Jack Ryan
Jean Claude van Johnson
Jericho
Justified

Killjoys
Kindred - The Embraced  (Clan der Vampire)

La Femme Nikita
Legion
Lethal Weapon
Leverage
Life
Lost Girl
Lost World, The
Lucifer

MacGyver (1985)
Magicians, The
Mandalorian, The
Marco Polo
Masters of Horror
Mentalist, The
Misfits of Science (Die Spezialisten unterwegs)
Mission Impossible
Moonlight
Mr. Robot

NCIS / NCIS New Orleans
NeXt
Nikita
Numb3rs

Orphan Black

Penny Dreadful
Pennyworth
Person of Interest
Poltergeist - The Legacy
Preacher
Pretender, The
Prison Break
Psych
Punisher, The

Quantum Leap (Zurück in die Vergangenheit)

Raumpatrouille Orion
Ray Donovan
Rome
Rookie, The
Royal Pains

Salem
Salem's Lot
Sanctuary
SEAL Team
SeaQuest DSV
Second Chance
Seven Days
Sharpe
Sherlock
Shield, The
Six Million Dollar Man, The
Sliders
Space 1999
Space - Above and Beyond
Space Rangers
Star Trek TOS / TNG / VOY / DS9 / ENT
Stargate SG1 / Stargate Atlantis
Strain, The
Stranger Things
Street Hawk
Strike Back
Supernatural

TekWar
Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Titans
Total Recall 2070
True Blood

Umbrella Academy, The
Unit, The (2006)

V
Vikings

Walking Dead, The
War of the Worlds
Warrior
Werewolf
Westworld
Whiskey Cavalier
White Collar
Wire, The
Witcher, The

X-Files, The


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2021)

Einer meiner liebsten Serien hat bisher leider nur eine Staffel.

Taboo


----------



## T'PAU (19. Januar 2021)

Meine Lieblingsserie momentan:

*Warrior*

Auch wenn Cinemax keine Eigenproduktionen mehr macht, hoffe ich doch mal, dass es noch mindestens 'ne dritte Staffel geben wird. Das Ende der zweiten hat natürlich so einige Cliffhanger!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

Haus des Geldes


----------



## Kindercola (19. Januar 2021)

Vampire Diaries 
Lucifer
Vikings
Band of Brothers
How I Met Your Mother
New Girl


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2021)

Aktuell schaue ich Star Wars Rebels auf Disney+ ist ok bis jetzt. Aber das Abo läuft nur noch bis Ende September und mal sehen ob bis dahin noch andere Serien kommen die ich unbedingt schauen will.
Simpsons hat bei mir nach 30 Staffeln erstmal Pause, es nicht mehr so gut wie früher leider  
Hole mir dann wahrscheinlich auf Crunchyroll oder Anime on Demand das Abo, dort gibt es mehr Serien die mir gefallen. Disney+ habe ich mir mehr für die Filme und Dokus geholt als für die Serien.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

Lupin bin auf Staffel 2 sehr gespannt


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsserien variieren nach Stimmung und Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> Serien, die ich gerne gesehen habe und immer mal wieder schauen und auch weiterempfehlen kann, wären (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):
> 
> ...


Woher nimmst du die Zeit dafür?

Also als Kind - und Jugendlicher habe ich auch viel Serien geguckt. Kenne auch viele Serien die du aufgezählt hast.
Aber eine Serie wirklich bis zum Ende habe ich selten geguckt.
Zuletzt "Picard" aber auch wohl nur weil  das eine Mini-Serie ist.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Zeit dafür?


Gutes Zeitmanagement.  

Ich schau die ja auch nicht alle gleichzeitig. Aber jeden Abend (gemischt) zwei Episoden statt TV-Programm und man bekommt schon was weg. Wenn zu viel Interessantes gleichzeitig läuft, wird mitgeschnitten und später gekuckt, wenn gerade Flaute herrscht.

Außerdem sind etliche der Serien ja schon etwas älter, das verteilt sich also über Jahre, wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Ich muß unbedingt mal "The Expanse" gucken auf Amazon Prime.
Bin ich bis jetzt nicht zu gekommen. Die soll ja sehr gut sein die Serie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht schon aufgezählt wurde: Peaky Blinders.

Besonders in OV sehr sehenswert. Ein etwas anderes Gangsta-Epos mit einem Cillian Murphy in Bestform, in einem total unverbrauchten Setting: England nach dem 1. Weltkrieg.

Leider dauert es aufgrund der Pandemie noch bis zur 6. Staffel


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Von "Peaky Blinders" habe ich auch schon viel Gutes gehört.
Und Cillian Murphy mag ich.  U.a. kenne ich ihn aus "Sunshine".


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von "Peaky Blinders" habe ich auch schon viel Gutes gehört.
> Und Cillian Murphy mag ich.  U.a. kenne ich ihn aus "Sunshine".



Ah interessant, Sunshine kannte ich bisher nicht. Mein erster Film mit ihm war 28 days later. So richtig gut finde ich ihn aber tatsächlich seit Peaky Blinders, die Rolle ist wie maßgeschneidert für ihn.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ah interessant, Sunshine kannte ich bisher nicht. Mein erster Film mit ihm war 28 days later. So richtig gut finde ich ihn aber tatsächlich seit Peaky Blinders, die Rolle ist wie maßgeschneidert für ihn.


"28 Days later" kenne ich natürlich auch. 

"Sunshine" ist ein geiler SciFi-Film. Kann ich jeden empfehlen.

Beide Filme sind übrigens vom selben Regisseur Danny Boyle. Und die Soundtracks beide von John Murphy.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Januar 2021)

Viele gute wurden ja bereits genannt. Ich werf noch diese beiden in den Ring:

- Die Sopranos 
- The Wire


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2021)

Gerade das s5 Staffelfinale von The Expanse geschaut. Holla die Waldfee, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!


----------



## Y2MAC1980 (24. Februar 2021)

Buffy
Angel
Smallville
Firefly
Bates Motel
Walking Dead
LOST
GoT
Hercules
Xena
Akte X

Sind so spontan meine Favoriten


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Mai 2021)

Empfehlung meinerseits:
For All Mankind (Apple TV) 

Hab jetzt die beiden Staffeln durch (eine dritte soll irgendwann kommen, wird dann aber vermutlich auch nur lose auf den vorangegangenen aufbauen) und war doch sehr beeindruckt. 

Gut gemachte Alternate History Serie vor dem Hintergrund des Wettlauf zum Mond. Hätte mir gewünscht, dass Team Red besser dabei wegkommt (well, that's just me...), aber das wäre wohl auch zuviel erwartet bei einer US-Serie  Trotz allem ein wilder Ritt, mich hat es sehr gefesselt!


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2021)

Love, Death & Robots (2 Staffeln auf Netflix)

Sehr düstere Anthologie-Animationsserie ab 18 - Kurze Folgen (10-20min).
Was mir ganz besonders gefallen hat; jede Folge hat einen kompletten anderen Style (animiert, gezeichnet, CGI)


----------

